# prednisolone for arthritis in dogs???



## amarief (8 November 2009)

Has anyone had any experince of using prednisolone to treat arthritis in dogs??
Our 11 year old cross bred, Jake, was diagnosed with spinal arthritis at just 6 years old. This has been reasonably well controlled using PLT's.
A couple of weeks ago, after he had a mad half hour, he lost all control over his legs and was yelping in pain. We took him to the vets, fearing the worst, but the vet gave him a chance and injected him with steriods / anti-inflammatories. Within a day he was back on his feet and getting back to his normal self.
Within a week the drugs had worn off and we found ourselves back to square one. We returned to the vets and he prescribed one prednisolone tablet twice daily, which I am aware is a steroid. The vet thinks he may have a trapped nerve which causes problems when inflammation occurs similar to sciatica in us humans.
He has again responded very well to the medication and is coping better than we could have even imagined. 
The vet did recommend trying to slowly reduce his dose to one tablet every other day but he soon beagn to look uncomfortable so we returned back to the full dose. 
Although we feel there are no alternatives at present and we are just happy to still have him with us we are concerned about the long term side effects of such drugs - has anyone else used steriod drugs over long periods of time and what are your thoughts?


----------



## amarief (8 November 2009)

Sorry I think I posted this twice, lol!!!!!!


----------



## dingle12 (8 November 2009)

My 17 year old dog had them for 7 day we then took him off them and put him on Flexicalm he has been doing so well on it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 my bottle ran out and it took 5 days for new bottle to come from medic animal and he did go down hill 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 just slept and dint really want to do much at all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 however with in 3 days he was back to his old self and now wont stop 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 what about asking to try him on flexicalm ( same as metacalm ) and get it from medic animal its loads cheaper.


----------



## ottodyl1 (8 November 2009)

Don't know about use in dogs but in humans I think it is quite a strong steroid with various long-term side-effects such as osteoporosis, weight gain, etc.  I presume it would be similar in dogs


----------



## sahlie (15 June 2011)

Arthritis in glucosamine for dogs has been increasingly becoming serious challenge among pet owners around the world. Attaining the best quality of life for dogs needs simple knowledge on how to treat arthritis for dogs. Arthritis is a chronic pain condition that requires long-term management and care from pet owners. The secret to relief dogs is giving Pet Bounce homeopathic spray for arthritis and glucosamine for dogs. Pet joint pain could make your dog limp for life if you wont act on it.


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 June 2011)

Nice C&P, spamster


----------



## suzysparkle (16 June 2011)

Has your vet advised or even suggested Bowen, Chiro or Physio?? Most good vets will!! 

Much better suited to these things, in humans and dogs. Painkillers only mask pain. If it was arthritis magnetic collars are excellent and proven. A trapped nerve needs urgent treatment from a specialist. 

CaveCanem - agreed!!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 June 2011)

your dog was on them before!  PLT - Prednoleucotropin ( or something lilke that)  its prenisolone and chin something or another (painkiller)  we used to have so many dogs on it in practice!  Nothing wrong with using preds on animals short term, but you must reduce the dose gradually, do everyother day etc, your vet will advice you.   My terrier has preds about twice a year for a throat issue, he gets a nasty cough/pharangyitis we have discovered after 13 yrs its due to grooming.........

If it works don't knock it, but treat it as short term, if your vet wants to keep your dog in it the a lower dose would be prescribed xx


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (16 June 2011)

Forgot to add one of my terriers (13) gets lumbar pain sometimes and we pop him on Metacam ... but if you feel gently down the spine he will flinch at site of pain, vet has given acupuncture ( wasn't very effective) but we massage him if alot with hands or electric , sometime a hotwater bottle, it really sorts him out if he twinges himself, hes currently not on metacam!  Also stretching his spine out is very good ... but rather than me explain how to do it, get your vet to demonstrate!  xx


----------

